# Mini Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well have been doing some bowl coring lately. I have about 5 sets cored out of maple so thought I would do a change of pace. I needed to get started on my Christmas orders. What is nice is all but one said when I asked what style do you want and they said surprise me. Well when coring and driving back from visiting grandkids gave me some time to think. Anyway here are a few of the 38 I have made so far. The wife really likes the barn style that look like they were made from old barn wood and she really likes the brick one. They are burned and dyed with copic pens. These have been going like hotcakes. Also she picked up some acorns at her brothers house so tried to emulate one. Didn't turn out to bad. Thanks for looking.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bernie, those are really nice. I admire the work and the tedious finishes shown here. What is an average height of these units?..are they sized to be Christmas ornaments?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cute and clever. I can see why they are going like hotcakes. They look like fun. Where do you get the birds?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Otis they range in size from 3" to 4 1/2" long and about 2" to 2 1/2" wide. They only weigh a oz or two. 

Oliver I get the birds from here. 

Feathered, Mushroom Birds : Sage Baskets 

I get the 1" and 1 1/2" birds. They are a whole lot cheaper than at Michael's. I get 24birds for about the price of three from Michaels.


----------



## Dan11 (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are very nice looking bird houses. Some one sure most have a steady hand when it comes time to decorate them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dan. Don't know about the steady hand but it does take some patience.


----------

